# Bikeverbotsschilder am Pendling



## Pfadfinderin (19. Mai 2013)

Seit letztem Jahr hat´s am Pendling diverse Bikeverbotsschilder, sowohl, wenn man von Thiersee her kommt, als auch am Kaltwasser. Wurde da schonmal jemand von euch angehalten? Kaputter kann man die Forstautobahn ja kaum machen, als das durch diese Rollwagerl von der Kala-Alm geschieht, geht ja nicht. Letztes Jahr hab ich die Schilder einfach ignoriert, aber irgendwie verdirbt einem das ja schon etwas die Lust dran. Weiß jemand von euch da genaueres?


----------



## fatz (20. Mai 2013)

von thiersee kommend heisst bei dir wo? soweit ich weiss haengt nur am schneeberg eins (das aber 
schon seit jahren). nicht aber wenn du vom dreibrunnenjoch kommst. war allerdings schon gut ein jahr 
nimmer dort, weil ich die letzten 12 monate nicht fahren konnte. 
aerger hatte ich dort noch nie, aber ich fahr da auch selten am wochenende, weil mir da deutlich zu viel
los ist. da treten dich die rotsocken ja schon auf der forststrasse tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Mai 2013)

Servus!
Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt nur in Kelchsau - Kurzergrund von der Neuen Bambergerhütte runter - da aber mächtig, da sich der dumme Wachdienst recht aufgeführt hat, wobwohl ich ich ihm sofort recht gegeben habe und ihm gesagt habe, er soll die Polizei holen, weil ich mit ihm nicht diskutieren will und ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe, dass er weder mich noch das Fahrrad anfassen darf und ich mich mit einer Anzeige wohler fühle. Kundlerklamm musste ich mal Strafe zahlen und vom Buchacker in Richtung Kaiserhaus, hat mich einer verbal ganz schön abgeschossen.

Pendling rauf hat sich bis jetzt niemand beschwert. Wobei die Auffahrt eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist. Die beste Auffahrt ist meiner Meinung die von Fatz erwähnte vom Dreibrunnenjoch kommend, da dort die Wagerl nicht daher schießen, die kommen erst später. Allerdings ist dort ein fettes Verbotsschild am Schranken immer schon gewesen. In diese Richtung ist's auf dem Thierseeexpress verdammt steil und bin ich mit meinem Mädel nur einmal gefahren und obwohl sie selten meckert, hat sie mir das Alu um den Hals gewickelt. Vorallem kurz nach dem Dreibrunnenjoch fährts recht heftig ein.
... meist fahre ich lieber zur Höhlensteinalm über Schneeberg - nix los und auf dem Heimweg kann man nen netten Trail einbauen. Außerdem gibt's da die gschissenen Wagerl nicht.


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Mai 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt nur in Kelchsau - Kurzergrund von der Neuen Bambergerhütte runter - da aber mächtig, da sich der dumme Wachdienst recht aufgeführt hat, wobwohl ich ich ihm sofort recht gegeben habe und ihm gesagt habe, er soll die Polizei holen, weil ich mit ihm nicht diskutieren will und ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe, dass er weder mich noch das Fahrrad anfassen darf und ich mich mit einer Anzeige wohler fühle. Kundlerklamm musste ich mal Strafe zahlen und vom Buchacker in Richtung Kaiserhaus, hat mich einer verbal ganz schön abgeschossen.
> 
> Pendling rauf hat sich bis jetzt niemand beschwert. Wobei die Auffahrt eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist. Die beste Auffahrt ist meiner Meinung die von Fatz erwähnte vom Dreibrunnenjoch kommend, da dort die Wagerl nicht daher schießen, die kommen erst später. Allerdings ist dort ein fettes Verbotsschild am Schranken immer schon gewesen. In diese Richtung ist's auf dem Thierseeexpress verdammt steil und bin ich mit meinem Mädel nur einmal gefahren und obwohl sie selten meckert, hat sie mir das Alu um den Hals gewickelt. Vorallem kurz nach dem Dreibrunnenjoch fährts recht heftig ein.
> ... meist fahre ich lieber zur Höhlensteinalm über Schneeberg - nix los und auf dem Heimweg kann man nen netten Trail einbauen. Außerdem gibt's da die gschissenen Wagerl nicht.



Hey Mike,

Erkläre bitte den Begriff: *WAGERL* genauer. Für die diesen Begriff nicht kennen!


----------



## garreta09 (20. Mai 2013)

von thiersee kommend heisst bei dir wo?


----------



## fatz (20. Mai 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Erkläre bitte den Begriff: *WAGERL* genauer. Für die diesen Begriff nicht kennen!



o-ton sued fuer fischkopfdeutsch: waegelchen

hier im speziellen fuer diesen schmarrn gebraucht: http://www.mountaincart.com/

schmarrn muss ich jetzt aber ned uebersetzen, oder?


----------



## Egmatinger (20. Mai 2013)

Dreibrunnenjoch ist die bessere Variante. 
Das letzte mal als ich von Schneeberg rauf gefahren bin, wars noch Dunkel und habs deshalb nicht sehen können.


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Mai 2013)

fatz schrieb:


> o-ton sued fuer fischkopfdeutsch: waegelchen
> 
> hier im speziellen fuer diesen schmarrn gebraucht: http://www.mountaincart.com/
> 
> schmarrn muss ich jetzt aber ned uebersetzen, oder?



Danke!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Mai 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Pendling rauf hat sich bis jetzt niemand beschwert. Wobei die Auffahrt eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist. Die beste Auffahrt ist meiner Meinung die von Fatz erwähnte vom Dreibrunnenjoch kommend, da dort die Wagerl nicht daher schießen, die kommen erst später. Allerdings ist dort ein fettes Verbotsschild am Schranken immer schon gewesen.



Genau die Auffahrt mein ich. Und da hat´s auch schon immer ein Schild? Mir ist das erst letzes Jahr aufgefallen. 
Am WE fahr ich da i.d.R. auch nicht rauf, ist ja mit den Wagerln lebensgefährlich. Die Kala-Alm ist mittlerweile auch ein Riesengasthaus, so ähnlich wie ne Bergstation einen großen Gondelbahn. Schrecklich 

Dass man vom Buchacker ned zum Kaiserhaus darf, wusste ich auch noch nicht, hab´s bisher nur in umgekehrter Richtung gemacht und auch da kein Schild gesehen.


----------



## Egmatinger (20. Mai 2013)

Da steht das Schildchen zum Buchacker von der Kaiserhaus-richtung am Abzweiger Holzerhütte.


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Genau die Auffahrt mein ich. Und da hat´s auch schon immer ein Schild? Mir ist das erst letzes Jahr aufgefallen.


das hab ich jetzt auch nicht in erinnerung. entweder ich werd langsam alt oder ich hab's verdraengt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (21. Mai 2013)

In der Pendlinggegend war ich schon länger nicht mehr. Da scheint es ja inzwischen viele Bikeverbote zu geben. Ich muss schon sagen, es wird immer schwieriger, dort eine anspruchsvolle Tour mit hohem Trailanteil zusammenzustellen...

P.S.: Ich kann gar nicht verstehen, wie jemand Bikeverbotsschilder aufhängen kann und gleichzeitig Mountaincarts erlaubt und Riesenrestaurants auf die Berge baut. Das ist irgendwie widersprüchlich.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Mai 2013)

Könnte es da etwa um finanzielle Interessen gehen?


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2013)

ein schwein, wer boeses dabei denkt....

sub-xero: die verbotschilder stehen nicht an den trails, sondern schon an der forststrasse.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Mai 2013)

sub-xero schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich kann gar nicht verstehen, wie jemand Bikeverbotsschilder aufhängen kann und gleichzeitig Mountaincarts erlaubt und Riesenrestaurants auf die Berge baut. Das ist irgendwie widersprüchlich.



Das ist doch eher ganz logisch: Die Betreiber dieser blöden Wagerl, sprich die Besitzer der Kala-Alm, machen mit der Vermietung der Dinger ein gutes Geschäft. Zuvor können die Leute, die sich zu Fuß da hinschleppen, den Rantzen im Riesenrestaurant wieder vollhauen, runter geht´s ja mit den Mountain-Carts. Und damit die Leut keine Radler umfahren können, gibt´s ein Bikeverbotsschild.
Aber wieso die Schilder schon am Forstweg vom 3-Brunnenjoch kommend stehen, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Da hab ich sowieso noch nie jemanden gesehen, ausser eben ein paar Radler.

@ fatz: Vermutlich fahren wir nur zu schnell, deshalb haben wir die Schilder nicht bisher nicht gesehen.


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ fatz: Vermutlich fahren wir nur zu schnell, deshalb haben wir die Schilder bisher nicht gesehen.



das kann ich im moment fuer meinen teil definitiv verneinen. nach 11 monaten gar ned 
fahren bin ich im moment froh, wenn ich schnell genug fahre um nicht umzufallen.
aber vielleicht isses ja der tunnelblick. und bikeverbotsschilder sind bei mir schon lang 
eher auf der ignorier-liste.


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Mai 2013)

Servus!
Da wir gestern so nett über diese Gegend geplaudert haben, bin ich gestern noch zum Höhlenstein gefahren und weil ma so ne nette illustre Runde dort waren und meine Wenigkeit bis 22:00 Uhr kleben geblieben ist folgendes: 
- vom Buchackerwirt (der beim Klebenbleiben auch dabei war) bestätigt, dass sich der Wegbesitzer (oder ein Berechtigter oder was auch immer) zwischen Kaiserhaus und Buchacker sich mächtig über MTB-ler aufregt. Diesen Anschiss habe ich ja auch schon ausgefasst.
- Kalaalm: Diesen Weg muss man ja zu einem größeren Teil nicht hoch und man fährt die ebenfalls verbotene Forststraße hoch. Hat sich trotz Verbotstafel noch niemand bei mir beschwert.
- Höhlenstein und Buchacker hat sich auch noch niemand beschwert. Ist aber auch nicht frei gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Mai 2013)

fatz schrieb:


> aber vielleicht isses ja der tunnelblick. und bikeverbotsschlider sind bei mir schon lang eher auf der ignorier-liste.


Ich habe da so einen Filter vorgeschaltet, der dieses Schild "ausgraut".


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Mai 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Erkläre bitte den Begriff: *WAGERL* genauer. Für die diesen Begriff nicht kennen!


Wagerl = Mountaincarts

In Kufstein wollte das auch einer machen, dem haben's das aber abgeblasen. Die Sache mit den Wagerln ist in etwa das Selbe wie beim Rodeln: Um runter zu kommen, muss man nicht viel können. Um es zu beherrschen müsste man es aber doch, wie alle anderen Dinge auch, öfters üben. ... und sein tut's einfach so, dass keiner stehen bleiben kann, wenn er unbedingt sollte. Mir wäre es einfach ein bisserl zu gefährlich da rauf.


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich habe da so einen Filter vorgeschaltet, der dieses Schild "ausgraut".



bei manchen langt schon umfaerben. radwegschilder in den oesterreichischen nationalfarben. du erinnerst dich.....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Mai 2013)

fatz schrieb:


> d... bin ich im moment froh, wenn ich schnell genug fahre um nicht umzufallen.



Das war auch meinerseits ironisch gemeint, als "Bergaufraserin" musste ich mich auch noch nie beschimpfen lassen.   Nachdem ich letztes Jahr auch verletzungsbedingt kaum gefahren bin, muss ich auch erstmal wieder kämpfen, um die alte Kondition wieder zubekommen. Leider nicht so einfach


----------



## sub-xero (21. Mai 2013)

Da ich in der nächsten Woche einige Tage in der Kufsteiner Gegend bin, werde ich mir die Wege mal genauer ansehen... Meine Kondition ist übrigens auch noch weit vom Ziel entfernt. Aber was soll's. Hauptsache es macht Spaß.


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Mai 2013)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Meine Kondition ist übrigens auch noch weit vom Ziel entfernt.


Pendling macht ohne Kondition keinen Spaß.


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2013)

definiere spass.  

jeder steht auf was anderes. ich brauch solche rampen grad gar ned. mir langt im moment schon die haelfte an steigung


----------



## sub-xero (21. Mai 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Pendling macht ohne Kondition keinen Spaß.



Soviel hab ich noch, dass ich es da hoch schaff. Und das Runterfahren, das macht Spaß.


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2013)

sub-xero schrieb:


> SUnd das Runterfahren, das macht Spaß.



da gibt's in der ecke aber besseres als den rotsockenverseuchten pendling.


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Mai 2013)

fatz schrieb:


> da gibt's in der ecke aber besseres als den rotsockenverseuchten pendling.


Da hat er recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oanavodo (21. Mai 2013)

fatz schrieb:


> da gibt's in der ecke aber besseres als den rotsockenverseuchten pendling.


Also ich kenn ja nicht so viel in dieser Gegend, aber trailmäßig gehört der Pendling zum Besten was ich kenn. Zuerst der sehr schwierige, aber geniale Steig nach Kaltwasser, dann der Flowtrail zum Dreibrunnenjoch und dann noch oberhalb des Stimmersees. Davor noch die Superaussicht am Pendlinghauses.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2013)

ich hab ned gesagt dass er schlecht ist. ausser wenn's da feucht ist. da sind die abgelatschten felsen 
sowas von sauglatt.
leider isser normal mit wanderern zugestopft. ich find den trail von der nachbergalm (bikerides.at) da viel
cooler. nix los und macht spass.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Mai 2013)

Servus!
Also der obere "Trail" ist mit Sicherheit für einen S2 Künstler im oberen Drittel nicht zu fahren - und meine Einstellung ist die, dass ich 1/3 nicht runter schieb und auch nicht alle 10 Meter auf und ab steige. Unten raus ist's natürlich lässig, aber dafür muss ich nicht zum Pendling rauf, da kommt man anders auch ran.


----------



## oanavodo (22. Mai 2013)

fatz schrieb:


> ich find den trail von der nachbergalm (bikerides.at) da viel cooler. nix los und macht spass.


Hallo fatz,

du meinst vermutlich den ST21, oder?
Ich war da einmal oben bei den Nachbergalmen. Hab dann aber doch keinen Trail probiert.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Mai 2013)

Hab ich mir mal mein tretlager ruiniert und den rahmen verbeult.


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2013)

oanavodo schrieb:


> du meinst vermutlich den ST21, oder?


ja. zu den andern beiden kann ich nix sagen.
ganz easy is der ned, aber wenn den weg am pendling runterkommst, geht der auch.
der herr hofer hat halt ein bissl seine eigene sts. da legen andere mal gern noch einen
grad drauf.


> Ich war da einmal oben bei den Nachbergalmen. Hab dann aber doch keinen Trail probiert.


solltest du mal.


----------



## Marco76 (24. Mai 2013)

Ich bin bisher auch nur die Waldautobahn vom Schneeberg kommend hochgefahren.

Das Schild habe ich wohl auch übersehen. War jedenfalls unter der Woche und relativ ruhig.
Auf der Kala Alm wurde gebaut und es waren keine Karts unterwegs.

Sind eigentlich die Fußgänger nicht durch die Karts gefährdet?
Ich habe das mit dem Bikeverbot noch immer nicht verstanden...


----------



## fatz (25. Mai 2013)

ich glaub, da gibt's auch nix zu verstehen. ausser vielleicht, dass biker keine carts mieten.


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Mai 2013)

Marco76 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich die Fußgänger nicht durch die Karts gefährdet?
> Ich habe das mit dem Bikeverbot noch immer nicht verstanden...


Die nehmen den Wanderweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco76 (27. Mai 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die nehmen den Wanderweg.


 Der ist echt heftig...


----------



## Egmatinger (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo allerseits,
morgen in der Früh fahr ich wieder auf den verbotsmässig bestens ausgestatteten Pentling.
Runter gehts ins Inntal auf den eher kürzeren Weg.
Nachdem ich garantiert ohne Anhang bin werd ich bestimmt spass haben.


----------



## Marco76 (14. Juli 2013)

Ich bin im August wieder da. Ich würde gerne etwas höher hinaus. Sehe allerdings meine persönliche Grenze bei etwa 1000hm. Also würde ich wohl entweder etwas höher starten, oder schütteln/liften. 
Kennt jemand ne schöne Tour? Technisch sollte das auch eher leicht sein.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juli 2013)

Egmatinger schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> morgen in der Früh fahr ich wieder auf den verbotsmässig bestens ausgestatteten Pentling.
> Runter gehts ins Inntal auf den eher kürzeren Weg.
> Nachdem ich garantiert ohne Anhang bin werd ich bestimmt spass haben.



Vom Pendling ins Inntal? Wo? Wie? Das ist mir neu. A Köpfler i. Den Stimmersee.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juli 2013)

Marco76 schrieb:


> Ich bin im August wieder da. Ich würde gerne etwas höher hinaus. Sehe allerdings meine persönliche Grenze bei etwa 1000hm. Also würde ich wohl entweder etwas höher starten, oder schütteln/liften.
> Kennt jemand ne schöne Tour? Technisch sollte das auch eher leicht sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Pendling hat keine Lifte bzw. Gibts bei Schneeberg nur einen Schlepplift. Wird er wohl was anderes meinen.


----------



## Marco76 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß, da war ich ja schon und werde auch dieses Jahr wieder hoch fahren. Ich meinte eher die nähere Umgebung.
Der Pendling hat ja "nur" ~1500m.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juli 2013)

Marco76 schrieb:


> Der Pendling hat ja "nur" ~1500m.


Die absolute Höhe ist halt nicht so berauschend. Ansonst geht's schon eher zünftig rauf.

Abhängig davon, wo du nächtigst, kann man in Thiersee mehrere Dinge fahren.

- Höhlensteinalm
- Buchackeralm
- Kaiserhaus
- Eventuell Gufferthütte
- Ackernalm
- Aschenbrenner bzw. Kaindlalm in Kufstein.

 Rüber nach Bayern geht auch noch was.


----------



## Marco76 (15. Juli 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die absolute Höhe ist halt nicht so berauschend. Ansonst geht's schon eher zünftig rauf.
> 
> Abhängig davon, wo du nächtigst, kann man in Thiersee mehrere Dinge fahren.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tips, ich werde mir das mal anschauen
Bin direkt am See untergebracht.


----------



## Egmatinger (15. Juli 2013)

Da kommt man schön runter.
Gach ist´s halt am Anfang-- nur-- aber auch schöneTrainingseinheiten sind da zu machen.
Die Richtung ist Bärenbad und weiter nach Mariastein.
Der Anfang ist Links vom Feuerköpfl.
Ich hab mich gestern etwa 4 std am Berg aufgehalten und bin 3 Wanderern begegnet.
K.S.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juli 2013)

Egmatinger schrieb:


> Da kommt man schön runter.
> Gach ist´s halt am Anfang-- nur-- aber auch schöneTrainingseinheiten sind da zu machen.
> Die Richtung ist Bärenbad und weiter nach Mariastein.
> Der Anfang ist Links vom Feuerköpfl.
> ...


OK. Das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die Abfahrt vom Pendling.


----------



## rr-igel (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hab das Bikeverbot nur auf dem unteren Abschnitt vom Schneeberghaus hoch bis zu der 1. Kreuzung registriert. Jedenfalls, wenn man von der Kala Alm 'runterkommt steht an der Kreuzung geradeaus zum Schneeberghaus schon seit Jahren das Schild, schräg rechts hoch und schräg nach rückwärts 'runter hab ich da noch kein Bikeverbotsschild registriert.
Allerdings machts da, wenn die Wagerl 'runterkommen, nicht unbedingt Spaß hochzuradln.


----------



## Marco76 (21. August 2013)

Ich hatte meine diesjährige Tour auf den letzten Freitag gelegt.

Bin dann anders als letztes Jahr (ab Schneeberg) dieses Jahr schon unten am See gestartet und ob der Temperaturen leise fluchend hinauf. Letztes jahr war ich ja noch mit dem Hardtail unterwegs und nur auf dem Forstweg... das war schon deutlich besser dieses Mal mit dem Fully. Ich hatte jedenfalls viel Spass, und dieses Mal die Tour bewusst mehr genossen mit leckerem Essen und Trinken oben.

Mir steckte auch noch die Wanderung zu Fuß zwei Tage vorher in den Knochen. Dabei hatte ich schon mal die Route ausgekundschaftet und festgestellt, dass der Wanderweg im oberen Drittel meine Fahrkünste überfordern wird 
Jedenfalls war es, die Horden von Verbotsschildern mal aussen vor, wieder schön in Österreich  

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Kann das sein, dass es das Verbotsschild vom Schneeberg kommend nicht mehr gibt? Bin da Mittwochs zu Fuß lang und habe es nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## UdoBecher (26. April 2014)

Bin heute Pendling von Vorderthiersee hochgefahren, Verbotsschilder sind überall, beschwert hat sich zum Glück keiner, auch die Forstarbeiter nicht. Die Bergkarts gibt es glaube ich nicht mehr, dafür waren viele eBikes unterwegs  :-(


----------



## UdoBecher (26. April 2014)

fatz schrieb:


> da gibt's in der ecke aber besseres als den rotsockenverseuchten pendling.


Mittlerweile leider auch eine eBike Autobahn


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. April 2014)

Stellt ein E-Bike auf einer Almautobahn ein Problem dar?


----------



## fatz (27. April 2014)

nur fuer die psyche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UdoBecher (28. April 2014)

fatz schrieb:


> nur fuer die psyche


Genau


----------

